

Ask HN: Does our product video communicate why real-time monitoring? - suryaj

Our product provides real-time monitoring for public websites. Traditionally all monitoring services provide 30min&#x2F;5min&#x2F;1min monitoring intervals.<p>Does our product video communicate the benefits of real-time monitoring: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=5VLyU9wbBbI.<p>Your comments and feedback are appreciated.
======
twothamendment
I'd like to see a peek of it in action, maybe not the whole video, but
something. How does it compare to the tools I know? A video that only shows me
someone had a great idea leaves me thinking it might only be a great idea. I
don't need to be sold great ideas, only great implementations.

~~~
suryaj
Thank you for the feedback. Are you looking for product snapshots in the
video? Comparison chart is something we were considering to put up on the
website.

------
tnator
I don't know if I am your target customer. I have a website (wedding planner)
and the video doesn't tell me if I need your product or not.

~~~
suryaj
Good point. If downtime of your website affects your business, you would be
wise to setup monitoring.

------
bbali
The content looks good - the bucket resonates with me. The animation could use
some work, voice over is professionally done. Good luck.

~~~
suryaj
Thank you for the feedback. Are there specific parts of the animation that
didn't work for you?

